# Cory with red mouth????



## defyentropy (Feb 15, 2012)

Last night I posted about one of my cory's tails having gone missing. He didn't make it through the night unfortunately, and now it looks like my peppered cory is in a bad way as well.
I noticed him almost standing on his tail, which I had NEVER seen him do before. He's moving around a bit now, but he keeps going back to that same position on the bottom, like his tail is being dragged down. He's also got red discoloration around his mouth, no other markings that I've noticed but pretty bad staining.
Help!?!?!

Also in the tank, 2 guppies, 1 albino cory, an algae eater, and a breeder net of guppy fry.

Water parameters according to the test strips:
Ammonia: 0
Nitrates: between 0-20
Nitrites: 0
Hardness: around 25
Chlorine: 0
Alkalinity: 80
pH: around 6.8


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

How are the other fish doing?
Cories wallow on the bottom. How dirty is the bottom of the tank? Sometimes that's the problem, but usually it isn't.
Anyway, the cories are obviously infected with something nasty. 
On the other hand, maybe the algae eater is to blame. They've been known to chomp on other fish they can reach, and they can reach their fellow bottom crawling corys.


----------

